# Sponge Filter - Power head or air pump?



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I am planning on setting up a 55 gallon tank soon. I will have a HOB filter and I'd also like to use a sponge filter for some extra biological filtration. I know you can hook these up to either air pumps or power heads. Which is the better option?

I guess the air pump would be pumping air through the sponge. Would the power head be pushing water through the sponge?

Thanks!


----------



## redstallion02 (Jan 17, 2008)

I think they both have the same effect. I am running both in some of my tanks, 125 has two rio 1700 with the sponge filters on them.

In my 100 I run an air pump.

I will say that the powerheads clear the water up a lot faster than the air pump, but they are flowing a ton of water. They are usually a little dirtier too.

If I wasn't running an ugj system though I would use air pumps in all tanks


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

I ran a small powerhead on a sponge filter for a while, it seemed like the pores in the sponge may have been too small for the amount of flow. It would constrict around the center portion of the filter and seemed to clog up faster without trapping any more waste than using a bubble lift.


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

sponge filters will clog faster using a power head all though hyro sponge company i think makes 1 now desighned for power heads


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

> Kanorin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what kinda filter u planning to get? why not hold back on the powerhead and get another HOB?


----------



## angel4 (Mar 15, 2008)

Kanorin said:


> I am planning on setting up a 55 gallon tank soon. I will have a HOB filter and I'd also like to use a sponge filter for some extra biological filtration. I know you can hook these up to either air pumps or power heads. Which is the better option?
> 
> I guess the air pump would be pumping air through the sponge. Would the power head be pushing water through the sponge?
> 
> Thanks!


Correct me if I am wrong. A sponge filter is attached to a tube.
The air pump's own tubing is inserted inside the filter's tube toward the lower end so it blows bubbles up the tube, the movement of the bubbles draws water up, in effect pulling water thru the tube and the sponge.
If you use power head, its intake is attached to the higher end of the filter's tube and also draws water up. Similar principles but the power head would have greater effect. Am I right?


----------

